# If you had to choose one algae to live with, what would it be?



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

It seems that lately I have always one algae in my tank. If I get rid of GSA, I get hair algae, I get rid of hair algae, here pops up BBA. This got me to thinking. I can eliminate virtually all algae with the exception of GSA. If I have to live with one type, GSA is definitely the preferred for me. It is relatively easy for me to control with a quick scrape on the glass every day or so. The other types of algae infuriate me, especially BBA. :angryfire

So here is my question. Which algae would you choose to live with and why? And to make it interesting, you have no choice but to have one algae. So forget the fixing parameters argument. I am just curious on others thoughts. :hihi:


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Yeah, GSA also gets my vote as probably the easiest to live and deal with, unless you keep a lot of slower growers.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

I also vote for GSA.as one that I could peacefully co-exist with.


----------



## MarkMc (Apr 27, 2007)

That's a tough one. I guess BGA (yeh, I know it's not technically algae). It's easy to remove manually. Can be completely eradicated with Erythromycin (which I now try to avoid) but it can be banished by good housekeeping, good nitrate and CO2 levels. The main thing is if you get it on a plant it's easy to get most all of it off manually while you're waiting for other parameters to take effect. My most dreaded is staghorn which years ago took over my tank once. Haven't seen any sign of it since then.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Really, BGA? I never thought about that being an easy fix. Of course, I have never had it.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Yes, but BGA isn't something that you'd need to live with, it's so easy to get rid of.


----------



## Ishar (Oct 30, 2007)

BBA aggravates the crap out of me as I cannot get rid of it, but I find that stringy green algae (not sure the name; cladyphora??) pretty easy to maintain. Grows quickly but really easy to remove by wrapping it around your fingers.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I just started getting BBA. I have to agree with you, it is really crappy! I hate the stuff.


----------



## ER9 (Aug 2, 2008)

haha never thought i'd have to choose one to live with. but since i do seem to live with GSA and it just doesn't go away it gets my vote. its the only one that seems to only grow on the glass and grows relatively slowly making it managable.


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

GDA... then again it's the only one I've had *so far knock on wood* and it's simple enough to just wipe off the glass. The oto's and shrimpies take care of it when it gets on the rocks.


----------



## asil (Mar 23, 2009)

*Gda*

I don't really know why but i actually am starting to LIKE the green dust. I'm leaving it alone on one of my tanks. I must be nuts but i think it looks kinda neat.:icon_eek:


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Green water, 1-2 days of UV, done, no work at all.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I think by live, he meant keep in your tank indefinitely.
Definitely gsa


----------



## AF888 (Jul 7, 2008)

It would seem, based on the volume in my tank, I've already chosen BBA! But I actually liked hair algae when I had it for a few weeks - it swayed gracefully in the current and blended in well.


----------



## ER9 (Aug 2, 2008)

plantbrain said:


> Green water, 1-2 days of UV, done, no work at all.
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


haha you misunderstood....now you have to stare at that pea soup for the rest of your fishkeeping days.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

plantbrain said:


> Green water, 1-2 days of UV, done, no work at all.
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


Now Tom, you have to live with one type of algae. You are on the planet Saratopia and to survive, one type of algae has to be present in your tank at all times. Would you chose to live with Green water? :redface:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I know that the algae that I hate the most is spirogyra :icon_evil


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> I think by live, he meant keep in your tank indefinitely.
> Definitely gsa


Exactly, clwatkins. I guess I am not alone on the GSA over most other types. Any other thoughts?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> Exactly, clwatkins. I guess I am not alone on the GSA over most other types. Any other thoughts?


the thing with gsa is, your tank looks like crap, then you whip out the mag float, and your tank is pristine again!
EDIT: I meant GDA doh


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha. I like the idea of GDA being such a non issue after others throwing tantrums about the stuff!


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

Since I already have a few types, I'll keep the nice slow growing, easy to pluck out clado, if I can be rid of the others, thank you.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Bga because it made life


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> the thing with gsa is, your tank looks like crap, then you whip out the mag float, and your tank is pristine again!
> EDIT: I meant GDA doh


You don't even need a mag float, there is a permanent "biological" solution you can employ so you don't have to live with GDA. I will provide proof of this, via some tank shots, May 1 2009.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Homer_Simpson said:


> You don't even need a mag float, there is a permanent "biological" solution you can employ so you don't have to live with GDA. I will provide proof of this, via some tank shots, May 1 2009.


sweet dude. Why do we have to wait?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Homer, you are killing me here! How many more days?


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> sweet dude. Why do we have to wait?


To confirm that it is a 100% or as close to 100% effective and no fluke.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Homer_Simpson said:


> To confirm that it is a 100% or as close to 100% effective and no fluke.


you write articles for ASW, don't you?


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

sewingalot said:


> Homer, you are killing me here! How many more days?


April 1 2009 when the GDA was at its worst to May 1 2009 would be a full month. I will post April 1 2009 photo, April 14 2009, and April 30 2009 photo, so you can see the difference. I will post the pictures on April 30 2009, regardless of what happens. I promise.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> you write articles for ASW, don't you?


Yeah, just a few, but am ashamed to say I have been defunct for a while  and have not contributed any articles. I did write a article on the 10 gallon tank that I am testing this GDA fix on, but I have not written about what I am doing with the GDA. I had all kinds of algae in that stupid tank which went away when I reduced light intensity from 30 watts to 20 watts, but the GDA breakout appeared several months after my article and only when I increased light intensity for 20 watts total to 26 watts. The GDA fix I am talking about is something I will post on this forum only. I chose to target GDA since there is a lot of controversy and difference of opinion about what causes it and how to get rid of it. People talk about it like they talk about the mystery of Big Foot.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Homer_Simpson said:


> something I will post on this forum only.


did someone say exclusive?  lol


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> did someone say *exclusive*?  lol


:thumbsup: Correct, 100% no joke.


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

I am personally a big fan of cladophora. It grows on wood (and sometimes on the silicon) but it does not get on my plant leaves. I actually like it.


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

to confirm it's 100% of anything, you'll have to repeat it, and on more than one tank. just sezzin. (oh, and why couldn't you come up with a "permanent biological solution" for an algae that actually IS a pain? C'mon Homer step it up a notch! :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

jargonchipmunk said:


> *to confirm it's 100% of anything, you'll have to repeat it, and on more than one tank.* just sezzin. (oh, and why couldn't you come up with a "permanent biological solution" for an algae that actually IS a pain? C'mon Homer step it up a notch! :thumbsup:


You are right  as ashamed as I am to admit it. The problem is that if I want to set up anymore tanks to repeat a treatment, I will have to get rid of all furniture, bed, dining table, microwave, tv, computer, etc., to make more room for the experimental tanks. As tempting as it is do that, I must resist. My place is already silly crazy with tanks and I am looking at tearing some down.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Dooooo eeeeet! FOR SCIENCE! You don't need furniture!


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

lol you don't need more tanks. just encourage the algae in the tanks you already have, then impliment your treatments.

Or, you could dose gasoline. That works pretty well I hear! :thumbsup:

*edit* the above statement was in no way meant to appear serious in nature, nor should this advise be followed as there has yet to be any scientific backing whatsoever, and your fish/plant deaths are not on my hands (or the hands of plantedtank.net) hehe


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

If I had to choose one algae? Marimo ball cladophora.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Cladophora can be nice. Seen it growing as fresh green lawns on black petrified wood, neat.

I like staghorn too, looks like little corals.

I am living with GDA/brown/diatom algae which need to be scratched off the glass once in a while. It's okay I guess. :smile:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

epicfish said:


> If I had to choose one algae? Marimo ball cladophora.


gah, I knew I was forgetting one. I couldn't think of any ornamental algaes at the time :thumbsup:


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Yeah, I think Epic just won the thread with that.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

+1 to epic, definitely a winner

Tom beat me to it, but since his entry is deemed against the rules, how about:


Live with...GW + micron filter.


I think that is allowed because, technically.._TECHNICALLY_..., the GW is still alive, I just don't have to see it....not a like a UV which kills it(and therefore breaking the rules). 


However, if that doesn't work, I choose option C)turn down the light and not have to worry with algae at all.


----------



## ER9 (Aug 2, 2008)

jmhart said:


> +1 to epic, definitely a winner
> 
> Tom beat me to it, but since his entry is deemed against the rules, how about:
> 
> ...


ummm.... -1 for you. trying to alter the rules to get clear water....jeesh whats this world coming to? next thing you know guys will be saying they will live with algae X but since theres algecide somewhere in the world, on some shelf, in some fish shop, somewhere....technically they would have clear water because ... ummm.....well.....just because.......pfft cheaters.....

yes epic....you get +1 you bastard....i hope your marimo balls have crabs that eat all your fishies then you will have nothing to look at but your green fuzzy balls. pfft......GSA for teh win....


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Start a new thread instead of the other one about GDA we were in if you don't mind. That way, we won't have to scroll through pages of other stuff to find it. I am getting excited on this future topic. :bounce:



Homer_Simpson said:


> Yeah, just a few, but am ashamed to say I have been defunct for a while  and have not contributed any articles. I did write a article on the 10 gallon tank that I am testing this GDA fix on, but I have not written about what I am doing with the GDA. I had all kinds of algae in that stupid tank which went away when I reduced light intensity from 30 watts to 20 watts, but the GDA breakout appeared several months after my article and only when I increased light intensity for 20 watts total to 26 watts. The GDA fix I am talking about is something I will post on this forum only. I chose to target GDA since there is a lot of controversy and difference of opinion about what causes it and how to get rid of it. People talk about it like they talk about the mystery of Big Foot.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

epicfish said:


> If I had to choose one algae? Marimo ball cladophora.


Hahahaahahahahahaha! You found the loophole on Saratopia!


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

sewingalot said:


> *Start a new thread instead of the other one about GDA we were in if you don't mind*...


NO!  I do mind!! Just kidding, I am just messing with ya 

You bet, thanks for taking such an interest. I think you and MOMF will be pleasantly surprised. I had to see the outcome with my own eyes to believe it and never expected that level of improvement after reading about all the struggles people were having with GDA.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

ER9 said:


> yes epic....you get +1 you bastard....i hope your marimo balls have crabs that eat all your fishies then you will have nothing to look at but your green fuzzy balls. pfft......GSA for teh win....


Lmao

My choice would have to be the thick green fuzz that some people have on their rocks and wood. Doesn't look like clado, more like short beard algae, almost like bright green BBA. Anytime someone posts a help thread about it, everyone responds with envy including myself. Someone once covered Easter Island type statues with it, or maybe it was a Buddha, looked awesome.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Homer_Simpson said:


> NO!  I do mind!! Just kidding, I am just messing with ya
> 
> You bet, thanks for taking such an interest. I think you and MOMF will be pleasantly surprised. I had to see the outcome with my own eyes to believe it and never expected that level of improvement after reading about all the struggles people were having with GDA.


No you're not. Your just mean! :icon_cry: Lol! I am so excited about this! :bounce:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

jaidexl said:


> Lmao
> 
> My choice would have to be the thick green fuzz that some people have on their rocks and wood. Doesn't look like clado, more like short beard algae, almost like bright green BBA. Anytime someone posts a help thread about it, everyone responds with envy including myself. Someone once covered Easter Island type statues with it, or maybe it was a Buddha, looked awesome.


I think I know what you are talking about, I think it is called green brush algae. You are right, it is really pretty.


----------



## Sixwing (Jan 30, 2009)

I'd take the short green fuzzy algae, too. If nothing else, my otos love the stuff - I tried to culture it for them, but it didn't grow fast enough to keep them fed.


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

If I had to live with some algae... BBA for sure. I think it looks pretty cool once you get some wood covered with it then stabilize the CO2 so it can't take over. It does a good job filtering detritus and the shrimp love to graze on it.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I like the looks of this.

Algae is in the front right of the photo


----------

